# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Molinera (Clitopilus cystidiatus)

## Azuer

Ésta sí que es comestible, y de las mejores (aunque en algunas personas puede causar cierta intolerancia). Su carne es frágil, con fuerte olor a harina fresca y sabor delicado, que admite multitud de preparaciones. Pero hay que tener mucho cuidado en su recolección por la posible confusión con especies tóxicas muy parecidas del Género Clitocybe.

La molinera se caracteriza por el fuerte y agradable olor a harina que desprende; el sombrero grisáceo, cubierto de una pruina blanca y que se embuda con la edad presentando el margen ondulado; las láminas primero blanquecinas que toman un suave color rosado conforme van madurando y que son decurrentes bajando por el pie que es corto y excéntrico.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (14-oct-2014),HUESITO (14-oct-2014),Los terrines (14-oct-2014)

----------

